# majek texas slam 23'



## skipjack express

any thoughts on this new boat


----------



## Red2424

It is a new boat from Majek we had one at the Owners Tounament this weekend. It is a great boat. The boat has low sides and will run very skinny pluse run well in some chop. Please let us know if we can help you with this boat. call us or come by Anchor Marine of Texas in San Antonio (210)599-1415


----------



## patwilson

Pics??????????


----------



## Red2424

I will get some posted this week


----------



## MikeS2942

Cant wait to see them......


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I wanna see. How about speed


----------



## huntnetime

I saw a boat today in the ULM that had a "Majek Bros." decal on the side, but didn't look like any Majek I've ever seen before. I wonder if it is the same boat? Had an older Mariner 300 on the back. Didn't even know a Mariner 300 existed.


----------



## Red2424

We dont have speeds yet. Majek also Showed there New 25+ Xtreem. This boat had a 300hp Yamaha and pushed 70. The ride is soft and dry. The Majek boy did a great job on these two new boat.


----------



## railbird

what does it look like? What style of boat is it? What is the hp range?


----------



## corykj

all it is is an explorer. it's got a full tunnel, i think it had a 200 hanging on it. wasn't a bad looking boat, but since it says 'majek', it'll be pricey.


----------



## Tombo

corykj said:


> all it is is an explorer. it's got a full tunnel, i think it had a 200 hanging on it. wasn't a bad looking boat, but since it says 'majek', it'll be pricey.


How do you know this? Just asking and not doubting you.


----------



## Blue02

Would love to see some pics of the new rides.


----------



## Reynolds4

I saw them at the Houston Summer Boat Show...It looked just like an Explorer, they had a 23' and 21' there but no information on them but the price wasn't bad.


----------



## corykj

Tombo said:


> How do you know this? Just asking and not doubting you.


there was one on display this weekend @ the majek owner's tourney in port a. my brother and i were talking to a local ronnies salesman about it too. i looks like an explorer (except the holes for the self bailing hull are located in the rear vs. on the sides like an explorer).


----------



## Grande Venado

The one at the tourney had a 300 yam on it. It was a nice looking boat.


----------



## corykj

Grande Venado said:


> The one at the tourney had a 300 yam on it. It was a nice looking boat.


the only boat at the tourney that had a 300 was the big barco extreme. the slam had a 200 hanging on it.


----------



## Durtjunkee

what's that old saying???
OH YEAH

"THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICS!"


----------



## devildog2856

Majek ever going to update there website and put new pics and new models on there ??????


----------



## ibfishn

i heard some other boat company is having majek build that slam for them. the 25+ was a bad boat out ran some haynies saturday


----------



## Durtjunkee

you lie....nothing is faster than a haynie


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Durtjunkee said:


> you lie....nothing is faster than a haynie


It was even out running SCB's :ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550:

I had to do it. :bounce: Never seen one.


----------



## whistlingdixie

a 25 ft boat that runs 70+ is pretty impressive IMO


----------



## bayou vista

go right to the top and buy a gulf coast


----------



## draker3

we need pic's maybe someone from ronnies marine can post a pic.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> It was even out running SCB's :ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550:
> 
> I had to do it. :bounce: Never seen one.


you lie....nothing is faster than an SCB


----------



## whistlingdixie

this is the 25 xtreme


----------



## wadefish1

Oh wait aren't they being taken over and going to be built under Ranger or some sort of rumor like that?


----------



## whistlingdixie

wadefish1 said:


> Oh wait aren't they being taken over and going to be built under Ranger or some sort of rumor like that?


no thats triton. two different companies


----------



## Longhorn

Can we get pics of the deck layout please and how much will that set up cost with the new 300 4 stroke?


----------



## wadefish1

whistlingdixie said:


> no thats triton. two different companies


Are you sure, I think there was somebody on here that said there was a bunch of changes coming and they were going to be built under Ranger. Sounded like he'd been in the meeting!


----------



## whistlingdixie

wadefish1 said:


> Are you sure, I think there was somebody on here that said there was a bunch of changes coming and they were going to be built under Ranger. Sounded like he'd been in the meeting!


Naw Majek boats are still owned by the brothers. Its a good thing though that triton is getting released from brunswick and I think will make it an even better boat. You won't have as much corporate big heads pushing cost on them.


----------



## devildog2856

Any pics of the 23 Texas slam???????


----------



## devildog2856

more pics?


----------



## JustAddSalt

*25 extreme*

I personally rode on the new extreme and it is one bad arse ride. The whole family took a ride in some ruff stuff that weekend between the jetties and the shrimp boat channel with 5 of us in the boat and got her up to 65mph. She had more but it was fast enough for the wife. That will be the next boat that I buy. Will post some pics this evening when I get home.


----------



## JustAddSalt

*25 extreme*

Not to hijack your original post, but that 25 extreme is a awesome boat. 25'long, 102" beam and drafts 10". It will also get up in 18" according to one of the brothers. No need for trim tabs on this one either. Sorry for the quality of pics(phone).


----------



## JustAddSalt

This should be better and it is a 300 on the back.


----------



## Longhorn

Will the 25 come with a capped deck also like the 22?


----------



## Red2424

It will not come with a cap at this time.


----------



## younggun55

So how fast is it running loaded down with 2 people, full fuel, livewell, all batteries and everything else in the boat?


----------



## whistlingdixie

younggun55 said:


> So how fast is it running loaded down with 2 people, full fuel, livewell, all batteries and everything else in the boat?


They tell me it will run GPS @ 70 mph with out playing with props. That is directly from my guys down in Corpus. I have not seen the boat nor have I run it so I am going off of what that boat at the show was doing.


----------



## FishAfrica

*Extreme 25*

I presume the Yamaha 300 is a 25inch? Will the boat be available with a 20inch lower unit with say a 250 SHO?

I love all that deck space for the family, dog and friends! Definately will be a good selling model.


----------



## devildog2856

any pics of the 23?????


----------



## southtxhunter

devildog2856 said:


> any pics of the 23?????


???PICS???


----------



## flydavecc

The new 25+ is a freak this thing is amazing its got a cadillac ride and corvette speed I got one on the way should be ready next week. I have been on the first one a few times and cant wait for mine to be ready a 25+ foot boat that runs 70+ wow! To answer a few guestions yes it will take both 20 or 25" shafts using a jackplate, and Coby it runs just as fast loaded as it does light. if anybody wants to see one totally rigged out come out to the IFA tourney in port A sep 18th I will have mine by then.


----------



## Team Ronnie's

Running her Wednesday afternoon at Bluff's with a new prop. Call if you want to meet up.
361-994-0317


----------



## Team Ronnie's

p.s. flydave's boat is going to be mean!


----------



## younggun55

flydavecc said:


> The new 25+ is a freak this thing is amazing its got a cadillac ride and corvette speed I got one on the way should be ready next week. I have been on the first one a few times and cant wait for mine to be ready a 25+ foot boat that runs 70+ wow! To answer a few guestions yes it will take both 20 or 25" shafts using a jackplate, and Coby it runs just as fast loaded as it does light. if anybody wants to see one totally rigged out come out to the IFA tourney in port A sep 18th I will have mine by then.


Nice, can't wait to see what it does with a 300xs hanging off the back. What motor are you slapping on yours david?


----------



## devildog2856

Red2424 said:


> I will get some posted this week


no pics of 23 yet?


----------



## flydavecc

I will be putting a 300 v6 offshore just like the test boat on mine.


----------



## shanty

25 looks like an over priced Kenner. Bass Pro sells Kenner


----------



## Kyle 1974

shanty said:


> 25 looks like an over priced Kenner. Bass Pro sells Kenner


wow... you sure know a lot about boats.


----------



## younggun55

shanty said:


> 25 looks like an over priced Kenner. Bass Pro sells Kenner


You go get yourself that Kenner ad david will be happy to race you I'm sure


----------



## MIKE S.

Base price on the 25'?


----------



## skipjack express

my thread has officially been hi jacked


----------



## devildog2856

skipjack express said:


> my thread has officially been hi jacked


maybe cause they never put pic's of the 23 on this thread just pics of the 25 extreme and majek hasent up dated there website in awhile. to me it dosent do much good to come out with new boats if you dont get pictures out there for people to see and get info on your new products and it might be a good idea to keep your website up to date to let people see/know what you having going on.


----------



## corykj

there aren't any pics of the 23' slam because it's been done over and over again. the boat on display the other weekend was basically an explorer 23TV painted seafoam green and said 'texas slam (by majek)'. so now, majek is making an explorer type hull. yippee. they are really revolutionizing the boat industry with that one... 

the 25+ xtreme is a huge boat. i don't understand the need for that big of a boat, especially if you can get a 22' (which would be cheaper) and hang a 225 or 250 on it (which would be cheaper) and see roughly the same numbers. different strokes i guess.


----------



## TKash

Majek is making the "Slam" for another company......geez


----------



## TKash

> You go get yourself that Kenner ad david will be happy to race you I'm sure


When did he say anything about speed?

BTW Kenner's would haul with a 300.


----------



## texedd

The 23 tunnel V hull is not Majek's design....they are being contracted to build it by another company.....that is directly from Jimmy...as far as one person's "what is the need for a 25 extreme? when you can get a 22 with roughly the same numbers?" well, its simple, more room dude, guides will buy the hell out of it...and once again, it is built by a people who build products which dont fall apart....to the Kenner fan, lots of defference, completely different hull...and i had a Kenner years ago when Bill Kenner still made them, but i would not own one now


----------



## whistlingdixie

texedd said:


> The 23 tunnel V hull is not Majek's design....they are being contracted to build it by another company.....that is directly from Jimmy...as far as one person's "what is the need for a 25 extreme? when you can get a 22 with roughly the same numbers?" well, its simple, more room dude, guides will buy the hell out of it...and once again, it is built by a people who build products which dont fall apart....to the Kenner fan, lots of defference, completely different hull...and i had a Kenner years ago when Bill Kenner still made them, but i would not own one now


To my knowledge i thought majek owned those hull designs. I would put some texas slam pics up but I do not have any in stock


----------



## DGAustin

Kresta's in Edna has one of those 23' Slams. My first impression was it looked like a B240 JH Performance boat.


----------



## Kyle 1974

corykj said:


> there aren't any pics of the 23' slam because it's been done over and over again. the boat on display the other weekend was basically an explorer 23TV painted seafoam green and said 'texas slam (by majek)'. so now, majek is making an explorer type hull. yippee. they are really revolutionizing the boat industry with that one...
> 
> the 25+ xtreme is a huge boat. i don't understand the need for that big of a boat, especially if you can get a 22' (which would be cheaper) and hang a 225 or 250 on it (which would be cheaper) and see roughly the same numbers. different strokes i guess.


 you don't understand why people want a 25' boat?

*** does "see roughly the same numbers" mean for a bigger boat? a bigger boat isn't about how fast you can go, it's about how much room you have, and the increased length handling chop better.


----------



## shanty

I know enough not to get tricked into paying $50k for a Kenner or Exploder knock-off.



Kyle 1974 said:


> wow... you sure know a lot about boats.


----------



## ibfishn

no kenner knock off te 5 is as original as the 22 xtreme better take a loo and see whi is copying who


----------



## corykj

Kyle 1974 said:


> you don't understand why people want a 25' boat?
> 
> *** does "see roughly the same numbers" mean for a bigger boat? a bigger boat isn't about how fast you can go, it's about how much room you have, and the increased length handling chop better.


easy there killer...

i don't see the need for a 25+' xtreme. we fish out of a 22' xtreme right now and it has tons of room and ample storage, handles chop well, etc. just don't see why anyone (except a guide maybe) would need THAT much space. just sayin'...


----------



## whistlingdixie

I have heard that the 25 extreme was built to target a guide fisherman. Also we have a lot of guys come into the store who love the 22 extreme but want a longer one. This should fit their fancy.


----------



## corykj

whistlingdixie said:


> I have heard that the 25 extreme was built to target a guide fisherman. Also we have a lot of guys come into the store who love the 22 extreme but want a longer one. This should fit their fancy.


that's what i was thinkin about targeting guides. that makes sense to me... and i suppose some people with larger families might want to get into something larger, so that makes sense as well. i would assume that this boat was put into production to compete with boats like the 24HO and other larger boats.

now back to the topic at hand, what's the latest on the slam?


----------



## Krestas Boats

*TEXAS SLAM*

HERE'S A PICTURE FROM THE FRONT, I'LL POST MORE LATER. JUST GIVE ME (RICK) A CALL @ 361-782-7109. WE HAVE RIGGED A COUPLE 23'S ALREADY AND JUST FINISHED A 21' THANKS


----------



## Wading Mark

corykj said:


> that's what i was thinkin about targeting guides. that makes sense to me... and i suppose some people with larger families might want to get into something larger, so that makes sense as well. i would assume that this boat was put into production to compete with boats like the 24HO and other larger boats.
> 
> now back to the topic at hand, what's the latest on the slam?


Heck, I just like a big boat because I enjoy the smooth ride.

I saw a Slam of about 23' a week or so ago and it was a nice boat. One of the things I've always like about Majek is that the consoles are very functional and have a ton of space underneath.


----------



## saltaholic

Looks exactly like the 23 Explorer, nice boat. Does it have a tunnel?


----------



## Krestas Boats

*TEXAS SLAM PICTURES*

HERES A FEW SHOTS OF THE 23' GIVE ME A CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION @ 361-782-7109 RICK


----------



## railbird

numbers please? draft, shallow performance, speed?


----------



## shanty

no speed, 45 max, runs skinny, but don't stop unless you have 10 inches of water or an over powered boat. It's an Explorer knock-off or Stoalwater.



railbird said:


> numbers please? draft, shallow performance, speed?


----------



## whistlingdixie

shanty said:


> no speed, 45 max, runs skinny, but don't stop unless you have 10 inches of water or an over powered boat. It's an Explorer knock-off or Stoalwater.


wow really? have you been in a Majek 23 texas slam? With that 200 SHO i would imagine it should at least get mid 50s


----------



## artofficial

shanty said:


> no speed, 45 max, runs skinny, but don't stop unless you have 10 inches of water or an over powered boat. It's an Explorer knock-off or Stoalwater.


It should go a bit faster with that big engine. My 23' bigfoot will do 43 with a 150 optimax.


----------



## Rojo Runner

Overall the consoles on Majeks are fine, but the "tackle locker" is nothing more than a wet box, along with the "dry storage" in front being drenched anytime someone spits. They do have a lot of room, but also a lot of room to be better. 

I realize it's a money saving technique, but if one of the local boat manufacturers would begin paying attention to the fit and finish, their boats would be 110% better. Take notes from Maverick Boat Company, Ranger and SCB. All finish their boats out as well as possible, but you pay for it.

On a side note, that 23 sure does look like it would swap ends easily.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Rojo Runner said:


> Overall the consoles on Majeks are fine, but the "tackle locker" is nothing more than a wet box, along with the "dry storage" in front being drenched anytime someone spits. They do have a lot of room, but also a lot of room to be better.
> 
> I realize it's a money saving technique, but if one of the local boat manufacturers would begin paying attention to the fit and finish, their boats would be 110% better. Take notes from Maverick Boat Company, Ranger and SCB. All finish their boats out as well as possible, but you pay for it.
> 
> On a side note, that 23 sure does look like it would swap ends easily.


Different strokes for different folks. If Majek was such a bad boat and over priced then they woul dhave gone out of business over 15 years ago. Also as far as the dry storage being wet boxes well i would disagree because we have done fine keeping things dry in the majeks. I also do not spit a lot either


----------



## bayboatman

you really should consider the Haynie 24 HO. There is no comparing the rides. The Majek will probably run a bit more shallow but will beat you to death in a 2' chop or bigger. If I were you I would definetly ride in both boats and make an educated decision not based on what people say but what the boats will actually do. It is a big investment to get beat up on.


----------



## bayboatman

Remember one thing when you have a screwed in console and run rough water it WILL eventually pop loose. Im not sure why Majek does this knowing that. I guess they can cut corners that way and make a better profit. How can you compare a molded in console to a screwed in console. Uhhhh you cant. Its those types of things that seperates the Haynie from the Majek


----------



## whistlingdixie

bayboatman said:


> you really should consider the Haynie 24 HO. There is no comparing the rides. The Majek will probably run a bit more shallow but will beat you to death in a 2' chop or bigger. If I were you I would definetly ride in both boats and make an educated decision not based on what people say but what the boats will actually do. It is a big investment to get beat up on.


here say here say paul. until you ride in a majek don't assume the boat will beat you to death. The xtreme which is a vee bottom boat actually rides very well in 2' chop. As far as saying majek cuts corners on their boat well they have been in business and under one ownership for a very long time and have a very good reputation of building quality boats for different folks. How many times has haynie been sold off?


----------



## Durtjunkee

Well whaddayaknow!!

Another thread that's been "Haynie Hijacked"

:tongue:



bayboatman said:


> you really should consider the Haynie 24 HO. There is no comparing the rides. The Majek will probably run a bit more shallow but will beat you to death in a 2' chop or bigger. If I were you I would definetly ride in both boats and make an educated decision not based on what people say but what the boats will actually do. It is a big investment to get beat up on.


----------



## MIKE S.

whistlingdixie said:


> Different strokes for different folks. If Majek was such a bad boat and over priced then they woul dhave gone out of business over 15 years ago. Also as far as the dry storage being wet boxes well i would disagree because we have done fine keeping things dry in the majeks. I also do not spit a lot either


So, you swallow?


----------



## Rojo Runner

whistlingdixie said:


> Different strokes for different folks. If Majek was such a bad boat and over priced then they woul dhave gone out of business over 15 years ago. Also as far as the dry storage being wet boxes well i would disagree because we have done fine keeping things dry in the majeks. I also do not spit a lot either


Where in my post did I say they made a bad boat and were overpriced? Don't get in such a fuss just because I gave a few constructive criticism remarks.


----------



## whistlingdixie

MIKE S. said:


> So, you swallow?


very well very well. I was comenting because the guy said that if someone spits the dry storage gets wet


----------



## whistlingdixie

Rojo Runner said:


> Where in my post did I say they made a bad boat and were overpriced? Don't get in such a fuss just because I gave a few constructive criticism remarks.


no fuss here. I was just saying they build a boat for a different customer then the ranger or maverick boat company. I sell majek, ranger and maverick boat compny boats.


----------



## justinsfa

whistlingdixie said:


> wow really? have you been in a Majek 23 texas slam? With that 200 SHO i would imagine it should at least get mid 50s


The deal with those style of boats (Texas Slam/Explorer TV/Shoalwater Legend) is that the hull is not designed for speed. Bumping up horsepower is not going to make a big difference compared to other hull designs.

They all top out in the mid 40s with a large motor (175+).

You can put a 300 on there and you will just make it more dangerous to drive.... and maybe hit 52-55 mph...

How do I know? I have a 175 Yami on my 22ft Legend and it does 44mph. It came with a 200 Evinrude which topped it out at 45mph... I think you may see 48 tops with a 225-250....

But, do a search on here about the problems with too much power on these hull styles.... sometimes more power is not a safe idea.


----------



## reeling_rey

I happen to own one of these 23' Texas Slams. It works great for the fishing that we do. It goes very skinny, we have had it in less than a foot of water and got it out with no problems. It also takes the Matagorda chop fairly well. Mine is rigged with a Yamaha 175 and it tops out at 43 mph (gps). That might be real fast for some folks but it gets me where I want to go quick enough. I bought mine at the Houston Boat show earlier this summer; they hadn't even named the boat yet. I can't prove it but I believe that I bought the first one. I don't have any pictures of mine with me but I think that one of the pictures that Rick posted is of mine before I bought it. By the way, Rick, you still owe me some decals for the boat, I am getting tired of explaining to folks that it is not an Explorer or a Mosca. 

Anyhow, it is a nice boat and I am very happy with mine.


----------



## whistlingdixie

You are correct about it being one of the first ones. I think Kresta had some of the first built texas slams at the houston boat show this summer. Glad to hear you are enjoying it


----------



## InfamousJ

why anyone would get a mono in the bay since cats came on in the shallow market I'll never understand


----------



## reeling_rey

For me it's not just about going shallow. My reason for the tunnel V was because of the fact that I fish the Matagorda Bay area and that chop on the big bay can be painful at times. This boat cuts through the chop very well. I am not an expert in Cat boats but the only cat boat that I have been on that comes close to handling the Matagorda chop like this boat is the 22' Desperado Outlaw, but that was just a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## reeling_rey

My reason for going with the Majek version of a tunnel V was because of my faith in the Majek company. I am still not sure whether this boat is a full member of the Majek line or something that they are making for someone else, but I do know that the same folks that make the Extreme and the Illusion made this one and I'm ok with that. We were able to attend the Majek owners tournament this year and that experience made me very happy that I had chosen a Majek.


----------



## InfamousJ

reeling_rey said:


> For me it's not just about going shallow. My reason for the tunnel V was because of the fact that I fish the Matagorda Bay area and that chop on the big bay can be painful at times. This boat cuts through the chop very well. I am not an expert in Cat boats but the only cat boat that I have been on that comes close to handling the Matagorda chop like this boat is the 22' Desperado Outlaw, but that was just a bit too pricey for me.


I have an Outlaw ordered that I will be picking up this month.  I have been in many boats and this cat is a unique machine.. sold me right away on it's design and capabilities. It does cost less than an SCB, which I really liked also.  i think you have a nice boat reeling_rey...


----------



## jfish87

KBM said:


> HERES A FEW SHOTS OF THE 23' GIVE ME A CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION @ 361-782-7109 RICK


never rode in a boat with such low sides. Must be a pretty cool feeling at 50mph


----------



## Durtjunkee

I personally don't care for the way cat hulls take turns. Either very flat or even leaning to the outside of the turn. When navigating with passengers in a boat with those charachteristics, a quick unexpected turn, like dodging an abstruction, could be a really bad experience.

Just my personal preference....



InfamousJ said:


> why anyone would get a mono in the bay since cats came on in the shallow market I'll never understand


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Durtjunkee said:


> I personally don't care for the way cat hulls take turns. Either very flat or even leaning to the outside of the turn. When navigating with passengers in a boat with those charachteristics, a quick unexpected turn, like dodging an abstruction, could be a really bad experience.
> 
> Just my personal preference....


Not all of them but I dont want to add another Haynie hijack lol :mpd:.

I have been on a few that do and it can be really bad when your passengers are leaning the wrong way for a turn. Been there and done that with a boat I owned in the past.


----------



## ibfishn

if majeks console is so bad why does everyone copy it cough haynie cough and ive never heard of one problem with the console coming loose compared to the others cracking in the corners or delaminating and as far as quality look at the finish not as wavy and cant see seems like other boats


----------



## artofficial

ibfishn said:


> if majeks console is so bad why does everyone copy it cough haynie cough and ive never heard of one problem with the console coming loose compared to the others cracking in the corners or delaminating and as far as quality look at the finish not as wavy and cant see seems like other boats


It is a great console. Same one as on my Haynie except mine is glassed in and not screwed to the floor.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Well if you'd ever get your lazy ***** to gorda and give me a demo ride, maybe I'd be inclined to agree with you!



Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Not all of them but I dont want to add another Haynie hijack lol :mpd:.
> 
> I have been on a few that do and it can be really bad when your passengers are leaning the wrong way for a turn. Been there and done that with a boat I owned in the past.


----------



## InfamousJ

Durtjunkee said:


> I personally don't care for the way cat hulls take turns. Either very flat or even leaning to the outside of the turn. When navigating with passengers in a boat with those charachteristics, a quick unexpected turn, like dodging an abstruction, could be a really bad experience.
> 
> Just my personal preference....


ever rode in a desperado? try it sometime, and make sure to do some high speed turns also


----------



## Durtjunkee

no...never have...but i have to admit that morphing a cat and a TV is purdee cool....at least that's what it looks like they did.



InfamousJ said:


> ever rode in a desperado? try it sometime, and make sure to do some high speed turns also


----------



## InfamousJ

you should call Dennis at Bernie's in Victoria and talk to him about it and why he chose what he did with all the different pieces of that boat design.. everything from the bow to the humps along the tunnel for cleaning the water to the self bailing deck drains being above the waterline with 2 fat guys standing on the back ... very nice man and straight up truthful and educated... it is a one of a kind design...


----------



## reeling_rey

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Not all of them but I dont want to add another Haynie hijack lol :mpd:.
> 
> I have been on a few that do and it can be really bad when your passengers are leaning the wrong way for a turn. Been there and done that with a boat I owned in the past.


The funny thing is that this happened to me in a Haynie. I was fishing with a guide and he made a quick turn to avoid an obstruction. I was sitting on the leaning post right next to him and if it hadn't been for the quick action of a buddy sitting right behind us I would have ended up in the water. I guess you can fall out of just about any boat if you are flying along at 50 mph and you have to make a quick, unexpected, turn.


----------



## InfamousJ

reeling_rey said:


> I guess you can fall out of just about any boat if you are flying along at 50 mph and you have to make a quick, unexpected, turn.


or 2) not holding on and paying attention to what is going on or 3) holding a beer in one hand and a cell phone in the other hand 

yep, I have even been throw out of a golf cart when my partner made a quick left turn spotting a ball in the rough.. imagine that. LOL

I would much rather have a boat that will bite in a turn than slide for several feet before turning and end up on a bank of a slough in the back of nowhere


----------



## Gilbert

InfamousJ said:


> ever rode in a desperado? try it sometime, and make sure to do some high speed turns also


I'll be ready for a ride when you get it. :bluefish:


----------



## Durtjunkee

My current TV doesn't slide....neither did my 19' Explorer TV. And I've never thrown anyone out either.

Now my buddy "LBS" did fall out once at idle speed. But it was due to reason #2...kinda. LOL



InfamousJ said:


> or 2) not holding on and paying attention to what is going on or 3) holding a beer in one hand and a cell phone in the other hand
> 
> yep, I have even been throw out of a golf cart when my partner made a quick left turn spotting a ball in the rough.. imagine that. LOL
> 
> I would much rather have a boat that will bite in a turn than slide for several feet before turning and end up on a bank of a slough in the back of nowhere


----------



## ExplorerTv

*Explorertv 19*

Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


----------



## reeling_rey

ExplorerTv said:


> Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


People have told me that I should be careful of that. I guess I have just been lucky so far because I haven't come close to sliding or spinning it. I do keep it in mind though.


----------



## Cool Hand

My favorite Majek boat is the 20v.


----------



## justinsfa

ExplorerTv said:


> Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


My point exactly.... I havent had it happen yet, but the lack of turning response and the basic turning capabilities of the hull design make me nervous... I run with the jackplate all the way down as much as possible and throttle and trim down into corners....

People say that you can feel the boat getting squirrely right before it swaps ends.... but thats a feeling that I would rather not experience.

WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH ALWAYS.


----------



## InfamousJ

go practice it... try to make your boat swap ends... it's not hard to do with a tunnel v.. get going about 25 mph and turn sharp...  but it helps you to learn the boat and be prepared and handle it.


----------



## Gottagofishin

ExplorerTv said:


> Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


As will almost any tunnel v hull if you are going too fast with the motor jacked up. I even was in a Pathfinder 22 that swapped ends once with the motor all the way up.

Swapping ends is usually operator error even though some designs are more sensitive than others.


----------



## younggun55

Gottagofishin said:


> As will almost any tunnel v hull if you are going too fast with the motor jacked up. I even was in a Pathfinder 22 that swapped ends once with the motor all the way up.
> 
> Swapping ends is usually operator error even though some designs are more sensitive than others.


Yep I've been in a 21ft kenner with a tunnel that swapped ends and pitched someone out..


----------



## [email protected]

ibfishn said:


> if majeks console is so bad why does everyone copy it cough haynie cough and ive never heard of one problem with the console coming loose compared to the others cracking in the corners or delaminating and as far as quality look at the finish not as wavy and cant see seems like other boats


You trying to get a job at Majek? Promoting Majeks and hating on the rest of the poser boat makers. Good luck.....


----------



## Rippin_drag

Has Majek done anything in the design of this new 'Slam' series to reduce the likelyhood of swapping ends like Tunnel-Vs are known to do?

Also, how efficient are the Tunnel-V style hulls?


----------



## Juice

ExplorerTv said:


> Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


I have a 19


----------



## williamcr

ExplorerTv said:


> Dude I had an explorer 19 tv and that freaking thing would swap ends like a jet ski if you made a shap turn with motor jacked up.


You did not have to jack it up very high or be going that fast to get it to swap ends either. I did it several times.


----------



## Durtjunkee

williamcr said:


> You did not have to jack it up very high or be going that fast to get it to swap ends either. I did it several times.


You didn't figure out what you did the first time, and try to avoid it in the future?

"Here's your sign"

:headknock


----------



## justinsfa

Im still dreading when I make the swap ends mistake....

PS... DJunkee, you should see this rigging job I did on that Manta Ray... We will just say its very custom.... haha... solid as a rock though. Lord help me if I ever need to get it off.


----------



## Durtjunkee

Had to make some serious mods huh?
I'd have bought it back. I didn't mean for you to have to cut and paste to get it to fit.


----------



## justinsfa

Nah, its not too bad at all. Im just glad you brought that extra piece of glass for it.

I also line everything with 1/4" fuel line to get the tightest fit possible before I put an entire tube of silicone on it.... I keep reading threads about these things rubbing through the lower units because the fit is not good.... but man, this this aint moving.... Hell, I even bolted an old metal whale tale over the top just in case.... Here is the final mock fit before paint and silicone










Boat is getting re-wrapped (single color) in a few weeks, and just so happens that its going to match the Manta Ray AND my truck....


----------



## Durtjunkee

dang....looks good!


----------



## justinsfa

Hopefully it functions good, cuz its going to be a ***** to get off it I dont see any performance increases either.... haha

Since the whale tail was already bolted in, I didnt have to drill any additional holes to mount anything, just used preexisting. 

Test run this week, then trimming the whale tail to fit flush and a fresh coat of paint.

You can do jumping jacks on this thing.... the 1/4" tubing really helped getting a tight fit. I am suprised they dont recommend this from the manufacturer.



Anyway, back to flipping boats and crapping your pants.... haha


----------



## Durtjunkee

you won't see any speed increase, but you should come on plane easier and you should be able to trim out further without porpousing.


----------

